

Mark Zuckerberg Following In Steve Jobs' Footstep By Ignoring IPO Flop - iamandrus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2012/05/25/mark-zuckerberg-following-in-steve-jobs-footsteps-by-ignoring-the-facebook-ipo-flop/

======
laconian
Well done Forbes! No original content, but high clickbait value!

